# Rendre opaque la barre des menus du Finder sur Léopard



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2007)

C'est possible avec OpaqueMenuBar [1.5 - 748 Ko - Mac OS 10.5 - US - Don] autre utilitaire, avec Leopaq, à proposer de rendre opaque la barre des menus du Finder, en choisissant le degré d'opacité.


----------

